# What Chinese Drywall does to HVAC unit



## GantandBrown (Dec 19, 2011)

I just thought people might want to see what Chinese Drywall corrosion does to a HVAC unit. If you see a coil that looks like the one below you'll know what to tell the homeowner you suspect is the problem.










This coil is 16 months old:



http://www.gantandbrown.com


----------



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

Is the coil leaking freon?


----------



## GantandBrown (Dec 19, 2011)

The coil is trashed. It will leak down instantly. The HVAC unit was installed in 2006. It was constantly leaking down and was replaced twice. This is the most recent coil replacement. Professionals in the HVAC community need to know what a coil like this indicates. It is amazing how quickly the gasses from the drywall can destroy copper.




http://www.GantandBrown.com


----------



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

The drywall is so bad that the coils have leaks before they are installed. There is much more to this than you are aware of.


----------



## GantandBrown (Dec 19, 2011)

No. When a new coil is brand new it works perfectly. Chinese Drywall releases gasses into the home from the drywall. The HVAC unit circulates those gasses. After a few months of circulating those sulfuric gasses the HVAC coil corrodes all the way through causing leaks. It has the same effect on the electrical and plumbing system. It also turns other precious metals black (silver, etc.). You can take any coil or any piece of copper and it will corrode that badly in that home. There is a class action lawsuit against the manufacturer. When I came on this forum I saw nobody has ever discussed Chinese Drywall and it is something HVAC professionals need to be aware of. I can post pictures of 30 HVAC coils the same age that have been corroded through. It is a problem from Florida to Texas, including California, and sporadically throughout the US. During the housing boom and the Natural Disasters that hit our country American suppliers couldn't keep up with the demand for drywall, so it was imported from China.


www.GantandBrown.com


----------



## GantandBrown (Dec 19, 2011)

delete


http://www.GantandBrown.com


----------



## tinman59 (Jun 23, 2010)

*re chinese dry wall*

that i intersting just wondering what kinda health problems that dry wall causes and if they ran copper for plumbing :blink:


----------

